# Would you go to Cesar Millan if you could for treatment?



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

He's the dog guy. I watch the shows and I'm always impressed and wonder where does he know all this stuff?
But I even more wonder how much he understands about human psychology. I mean many things he says also deal with the dog owner and not only the dog. I'm really curious if he could also help humans deal with depression. What do you think? Would you go to him and talk to him about depression if you had the chance to? I know this is hypothetical but I'd really try him if I had the chance to. I think he'd probably be much better than 90% of the psychologists out there.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I wouldn't. Dogs are pack animals and either will follow the dominant leader or lead themselves. This is why trainers focus mainly on owners and not the dogs to correct their dogs behavior and show who is the pack leader. I don't think it makes them good psychologists.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Just found this. Cesar also had depression and tried suicide. Wow, I never had expected this. 

*http://guardianlv.com/2013/06/cesar-millan-suicide-and-depression/*


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Nada said:


> I wouldn't. Dogs are pack animals and either will follow the dominant leader or lead themselves. This is why trainers focus mainly on owners and not the dogs to correct their dogs behavior and show who is the pack leader. I don't think it makes them good psychologists.


But what if the dog owner for example is depressed or insecure then does the dog notice this? Do dogs notice stuff like that as if they had a sixth sense? That would actually be scary.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Like the south park episode? lol

Of course... most guys on here want to learn how to become an "alpha" 

I bought one of his books but I've only read a chapter so far and yes, he seems quite knowledgeable on human behaviour. Most therapists I've seen obviously suck hard at basic psychology so yeah, I'd give him a chance. But you gotta have a piece of paper to treat humans in any way.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes, that episode is funny.

I also wonder how this noise stuff works. I mean he snaps his finger and then makes this weird noise and the dogs react to it. Why do they do this? Is this some kind of magic noise which every dog reacts to?

I saw one of his shows where was a family with a small baby and he the mother was holding the baby and then he said something about the baby learing from the mother how to be dominant when she's dominant towards the dog. I wonder if this is true or simply new age stuff. I mean he also often talks about energy and stuff like that. 
But that's also kinda scary. From what he said it sounded like wether you're dominant or more of a slave is being determined already in very young years. This would mean you can't do much about it later on.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

T800 said:


> But what if the dog owner for example is depressed or insecure then does the dog notice this? Do dogs notice stuff like that as if they had a sixth sense? That would actually be scary.


In a sense that it won't get the proper care because you're too depressed to take him out for regular walks, to socialize with other animals, to properly train him. Every little thing you don't do because you are too depressed and insecure to do will add up where the dog may become as socially isolated and depressed as you are.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

My question was more if dogs can "smell" wether a person is anxious or insecure even if this person doesn't look that way and tries to hide it? Can dogs simply notice this? That would be scary.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe if he gave Milk Bones as a reward.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

T800 said:


> But what if the dog owner for example is depressed or insecure then does the dog notice this? Do dogs notice stuff like that as if they had a sixth sense? That would actually be scary.


I'm sure dogs pick up on this sort of thing by observing body language, energy level etc.



hazelblue said:


> Like the south park episode? lol
> 
> Of course... most guys on here want to learn how to become an "alpha"
> 
> I bought one of his books but I've only read a chapter so far and yes, he seems quite knowledgeable on human behaviour. Most therapists I've seen obviously suck hard at basic psychology so yeah, I'd give him a chance. But you gotta have a piece of paper to treat humans in any way.


I've also found that many therapists have little or no understanding of basic psychology. Do therapists actually need some sort of qualification to treat humans where you live? My understanding is that they don't in Canada and the United States. Of course, they need qualifications to call themselves a registered psychologist or psychiatrist, and to make decent money. Those with actual qualifications here have a wide range of training, from 7 months to approximately 13 years or more.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Dylan2 said:


> I'm sure dogs pick up on this sort of thing by observing body language, energy level etc.
> 
> I've also found that many therapists have little or no understanding of basic psychology. Do therapists actually need some sort of qualification to treat humans where you live? My understanding is that they don't in Canada and the United States. Of course, they need qualifications to call themselves a registered psychologist or psychiatrist, and to make decent money. Those with actual qualifications here have a wide range of training, from six months to approximately 13 years or more.


 Yes, you need to be at least a registered counsellor or social worker with whatever training that entails. I'm sure it's the same in USA and Canada.


----------



## starfish7 (May 3, 2013)

Love Cesar! He seems like a really nice and compassionate person...someone I'd love to have as a friend in life.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

hazelblue said:


> Yes, you need to be at least a registered counsellor or social worker with whatever training that entails. I'm sure it's the same in USA and Canada.


I haven't been able to find clear information on this but one of my psychology professors said anyone in Canada can simply call themselves a therapist and start seeing clients. Apparently the term "therapist" is not controlled.

Also, I just learned that one can become a certified life coach in 2 days in Canada. It makes me sad 

http://www.certifiedcoachesfederation.com/summary.html


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I think I would, not for dog psychology though. too bad there isn't a human rehabilitation center for behavioral problems.. er I mean there are, but any 'rehab' center is more focused on drug treatment than major mental illness.


----------



## jenlee (Mar 4, 2013)

Cesar would force you to face your fears and make you get out into the world if all you wanted to do was hide, sleep and be depressed. I think that's kinda what people with SA need if they aren't willing to try to put themselves in unfamiliar and/or uncomfortable positions on their own. I think that's the only way to overcome SA. 

One of my dogs has always been shy/nervous since he was literally born and I kept him out of the litter in hopes of helping him (I thought maybe if I could help him there was hope for me). I didn't socialize him much the first couple years, it seemed like torture because he was so uncomfortable around strange people and dogs and I knew what that felt like (he was fine with thunderstorms, fireworks and all the usual things dogs are afraid of, and only seems to have social anxiety)! Well the only way he got better was forcing him into situations that he wasn't comfortable in and building his confidence with games and having people over that didn't visit often (he was much better when they ignored him than when they talked to him, sounds like alot of us)! He finally seems pretty calm around strangers and in most situations now. I think we've grown and overcome most of our anxiety together.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

hmmmmm.. I don't think so. However, I would like him to pop by one afternoon and have a chat with my dog. She needs it.


----------

